# 1st DIY Acrylic Enclosure Critique Request



## CJJon (Jan 12, 2019)

6X6X10 inches. I have a juvie GBB that I plan to rehouse.

My first time working with acrylic. Is there anything I am missing or should add/change at this point? I think the ventilation will be quite good. The vent holes on the sides are 1/8" as is the gap along the hinge line of the top and front doors as well as where the top and front doors meet (where the hasp is). The holes along the top are 3/16" and the middle 5/16". I will plug the big hole as I plan to use it for dropping in prey. I might even make it a bit bigger. 

The hinges are super smooth. No binding or noise making at all.

Reactions: Like 5 | Award 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 12, 2019)

That looks amazing.

Though I would personally use it for less webbing tarantulas, if you ask me.

But, again, it looks awesome!


----------



## CJJon (Jan 12, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> That looks amazing.
> 
> Though I would personally use it for less webbing tarantulas, if you ask me.
> 
> But, again, it looks awesome!


Thank much! I don't really plan on opening the doors all that often. That's one of the reasons why I added a larger hole for feeding on top.


----------



## Rhino1 (Jan 12, 2019)

Looks pretty sweet, the double door set up is a great idea too.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 12, 2019)

Very very nice indeed. With a GBB, be curious to see how the front door works or not heh, really nice work.


----------



## SteveIDDQD (Jan 15, 2019)

Very nice.  Mind if I ask what you used for glue?  I made an Perspex enclosure with hot glue and it made a proper mess and didn't stick very well, it was no where near as neat as your enclosure.


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Jan 15, 2019)

Enclosure looks great I've been thinking about building one similar I 1st seen on the dark den


----------



## CJJon (Jan 15, 2019)

SteveIDDQD said:


> Very nice.  Mind if I ask what you used for glue?  I made an Perspex enclosure with hot glue and it made a proper mess and didn't stick very well, it was no where near as neat as your enclosure.


Not glue, solvent. It’s water thin and actually melts the two pieces together into one. It’s like plastic welding. Clamp the two sections together and wick solvent into the joint with a fine needle applicator.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 15, 2019)

CJJon said:


> Not glue, solvent.


That needs to be repeated. Way too many people trash their projects by trying to use glues. It should be noted, the has a very steady hand and did the prep work meticulously. It usually takes A LOT of practice to be that neat and precise.

@CJJon Why is there a .22 short in those photos?


----------



## CJJon (Jan 16, 2019)

The Snark said:


> That needs to be repeated. Way too many people trash their projects by trying to use glues. It should be noted, the has a very steady hand and did the prep work meticulously. It usually takes A LOT of practice to be that neat and precise.
> 
> @CJJon Why is there a .22 short in those photos?


It was my first acrylic project of any kind. I do have other skills that certainly came in handy though. I’ve also got lots of clamps! The next time I will build some 90 degree jigs to better clamp and hold the the pieces. I’m going to build an arboreal version next. 

The short round is for a macro photography project.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 16, 2019)

CJJon said:


> I’ve also got lots of clamps! The next time I will build some 90 degree jigs to better clamp and hold the the pieces. I’m going to build an arboreal version next.


Yars! Having the right tools and jigs keeps jobs like that from turning into disaster areas. Check out picture frame clamps. They have some spiffy 90 degree jobs and on the high end, adjustable ones. 
https://www.rockler.com/clamps/picture-frame-clamps
Looking forwards to seeing pics of more projects!


----------



## CJJon (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks for the link! I have similar clamps but they were too fiddly for this application. I plan to build something out of MDF that I can clamp to. I need the bottom perfectly flat with the sides at 90. I’ll be sure to post a pic or two of what I come up with!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jan 16, 2019)

CJJon said:


> I plan to build something out of MDF that I can clamp to. I need the bottom perfectly flat with the sides at 90. I’ll be sure to post a pic or two of what I come up with!


Sounds like you have a machinists background. Layout, true references and getting everything squared and rigidly held in place makes the job. I've seen a lot of machinists make molds and fixtures with MDF. Some say CNC's best friend.


----------



## CJJon (Jan 17, 2019)

The Snark said:


> Sounds like you have a machinists background. Layout, true references and getting everything squared and rigidly held in place makes the job. I've seen a lot of machinists make molds and fixtures with MDF. Some say CNC's best friend.


Aerospace (astronautics) engineer.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## The Snark (Jan 17, 2019)

CJJon said:


> Aerospace (astronautics) engineer.


So how up to speed are you with the mundane turbine engine?


----------

